# Girlfriend kissing other guy advice



## maximuscle1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Photo was posted this morning on Facebook with my girlfriend wrapped in her bi sexual friends arm kissing looking like a pretty intermittent kiss on holiday.

I am currently debating the best way to rip his head of but was wanting some advice before I flip out at her as she's currently on holiday in turkey. Am I over reacting as the guy is bysexual and a friend of hers.

I personally think it's bang out, and mugging me of especially when am looking after her house while she's there

Any advice


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

ask your misses if your better in the sack than him


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Get rid. Theres always gonna be doubts now.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

she is definatley sookin his schlong mate.

i would ejaculate in everything i could find in her house and leave


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

bang out of order but what ya blaming him for???? hes not the one your in a relationship with.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Pop a pick up of you kissing another girl and watch what happens


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

If she comes back with both holes gaping - she got bi penertrated.

Give her the sack, its a **** move and she isnt going to stop seeing her friend it will just make you paranoid.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

RACK said:


> Pop a pick up of you kissing another girl and watch what happens


also THIS


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Put the picture on here, we'll tell you how intimate it looks.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Why would you ignore it because he's bisexual that makes no sense, I could understand it a bit more if you'd said he was gay.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

dump her. leave him out of it.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

if she is cheating on you, she won't be so daft to put the picture on facebook; even if you don't notice, her friends and family might have asked questions..

i am sure it is one of those 'seems like a good idea' spur of moment. nothing to worry about....

she might want you to react out of jealousy to know you care about her still

but don't turn that into a fight which is only to tint your relationship

personally, i don't think it is anything sexual, having her put up in her facebook while on holiday

chill..


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

jokes aside if the picture has been put up maybe it means nothing and it was just a kiss with her gay mate


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

its sooo irrelivent that hes bisexual. if he was gay maybe another story but being bi means he would still fcuk her! ive been in this situation but wasnt as bad and i was paranoid everytime she was with him. its ended now.

post the pic up and lets she how bad it is!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

He's probably on holiday with her atm, banging the sh!t out of her dirt track.

Hard luck OP.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

maximuscle1 said:


> Photo was posted this morning on Facebook with my girlfriend wrapped in her bi sexual friends arm kissing looking like a pretty intermittent kiss on holiday.
> 
> I am currently debating the best way to rip his head of but was wanting some advice before I flip out at her as she's currently on holiday in turkey. Am I over reacting as the guy is bysexual and a friend of hers.
> 
> ...


im just full of built up anger atm mate. i say we take him somewhere and you can beat him up for kissing your mrs and i'll have ago as stress relief  .

i wouldnt stand for it if he was full on gay maybe it was just a drunk thing but if he is bi then he has sexual feelings towards women still. id dump her mate.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Stick a photo up so we can judge if she's worth keeping.

Stick the photo up of them kissing as well and we can see if its that bad.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

chances are its just mates or they wouldn't have posted the pic and tried to hide it, or ur misses dont give a sh1t


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

dump her mate.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Kill a member of her familly and post the pic on her facebook, or just go on holiday with your missus in future rather than leaving her to go on holiday with other men


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Big ape said:


> chances are its just mates or they wouldn't have posted the pic and tried to hide it, or ur misses dont give a sh1t


Men forget just how sly woman are. They cheat, post a pic of them thinking the guy will presume its innocent as why would she incriminate herself with a picture of it.


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Big ape said:


> chances are its just mates or they wouldn't have posted the pic and tried to hide it, or ur misses dont give a sh1t


What this guy said, you should be confident enough that she wants to be with you and not him. Ask her when she gets back in a mature way, tell her you found it out of order and that she cant do stuff like that again. If she has any objections or she admits it was more than mates, sack her off at once and go fu.ck loads of bi.tchs


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

Also does she even know the picture is on there?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

just think mate, next time your going down on her, she may taste of a blokes ar5e.


----------



## maximuscle1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Always trust your iron brothers to add a smile with some of these comments, I think she's getting binned of


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

She's probably going to "have a talk" with you once you get back about how things are just not working...


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

If it was only intermittent then that's not so bad.


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

So your at her house. Get her phone book call her mate say her cats puked up o the floor and your wprryed about ot can you come see of moggys ok. When shes rpund and bends over to look at the cat ram it up jer dirt box and take a picture post that bleeding dirtbox on facebook and c what your misses thinks...??? Is that phycopathic???


----------



## maximuscle1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Not going to put a pick up but she was tagged in it by him and now it's been taken of!!! Doesn't help when your full of tren, but at least I will get a good work out tonight with the way am feeling


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow you are soooooo insecure man.. When she gets back ask her about it then take whatever action is required..


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

jadakiss2009 said:


> So your at her house. Get her phone book call her mate say her cats puked up o the floor and your wprryed about ot can you come see of moggys ok. When shes rpund and bends over to look at the cat ram it up jer dirt box and take a picture post that bleeding dirtbox on facebook and c what your misses thinks...??? Is that phycopathic???


who the fcuk has a phone book anymore, the last person i knew had a phonebook was my 84 year great gran lol


----------



## jsing2010 (Feb 27, 2014)

The real question is how much do you value your sanity? if you value it AT ALL, dump the girl, there will be plenty more where she came from or you might even find one worth keeping that will respect you enough not to do this kind of ****. I agree with the surprise anal before you dump her though.


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

maximuscle1 said:


> Not going to put a pick up but she was tagged in it by him and now it's been taken of!!! Doesn't help when your full of tren, but at least I will get a good work out tonight with the way am feeling


thats what i was expecting to happen if she is gulity mate, she didnt put it up and then ocne she realised she is think **** been caught out.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Ask her if she had MDMA squirted up her bum. Seriously.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

ConP said:


> She's probably going to "have a talk" with you once you get back about how things are just not working...


LOL babe its not u honest its me


----------



## maximuscle1 (Nov 15, 2011)

well i think thats cleaned that one one up. Got say some of you boys have some screws loose with some comments. @NFS think your right buddy, halfway through comp prep any way don't need this stress cut it out move on end of.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

If the pics been pulled then I'd presume guilt. If it was all innocent then she'd not have dale him to pull the picture


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

sorry mate but if that was me I wouldnt be able to trust her again, especially if she is going out on a girls night out

would drive me crazy, bone her asshole though, consider it a parting gift


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

ConP said:


> She's probably going to "have a talk" with you once you get back about how things are just not working...


This would be my guess he's weaselled his way in.

Id dump her first and not even mention the picture tbh but I'm a bit petty lol


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

id react the same tbf pal...


----------



## Eryximachus (Feb 26, 2013)

maximuscle1 said:


> Photo was posted this morning on Facebook with my girlfriend wrapped in her bi sexual friends arm kissing looking like a pretty intermittent kiss on holiday.
> 
> I am currently debating the best way to rip his head of but was wanting some advice before I flip out at her as she's currently on holiday in turkey. Am I over reacting as the guy is bysexual and a friend of hers.
> 
> ...


Don't take this the wrong way, but I highly suggest delving into the so-called red pill world. Maybe start here http://www.returnofkings.com/

You have to break up with her, for the simple reason you are posting on this site. You will never be able to trust her, and it is going to rip your life apart.

And you shouldn't trust her. She is going on vacation without you to a beach resort? She is banging guys left and right.

Do you want an exclusive girlfriend? You've got to dump her. Do you just want a whore around to bang when you feel like it? Keep her on the side, **** her when you're bored, and find a better woman.


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

due to picture now taken off id say guilty

if your defo going to finish things ( upto yourself i dont know how long you have been with her or if your n love )

but if do you have her house i would say banging party invite all the girls you know and leave house in **** hole then leave with note saying finished

but its not worth being angry at someone and doing something voilent witch could dent your future


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

airport

flowers

open arms

maybe even ask @essexboy for a loan of his Porsche for the ride home


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

My Mrs once thought it would be a good idea to snog her ***** mate, in front of me. Thinking that I would enjoy it. I went fvcking bonkers.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

Get rid! She's mugged you off a treat she doesn't care why should you, better off without... get a decent girl


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

cas said:


> My Mrs once thought it would be a good idea to snog her ***** mate, in front of me. Thinking that I would enjoy it. I went fvcking bonkers.


3 way after though eh


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Wtf is an intermittent kiss? Drop her like a bad habit, could have HIV now for all you know.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Here's my ten pence:

1. It's irrelevant that he is Bi-sexual, and you shouldn't allow it to be used as an excuse. If you're in a monogamous relationship that means that without your permission she shouldn't be kissing anyone else but you.

2. The fact it has now been removed from Facebook probably means that your "lady" saw that it was up and asked for it to be taken down. This could be a sign that she is guilty and fears being caught, or that it was "innocent" and she is worried that you may take it in the wrong way. Either way, I don't think the behaviour is acceptable.

3. Your feelings matter, no matter her what her argument may be, the fact that it has angered/upset you means that it shouldn't of happened in the first place.

4. Personally, if I had seen this with my lady it would have been over before she returned home. Once that trust is gone it is near impossible to regain it, at least for me.

I hope that you get a decent explanation when she returns home.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Theseus said:


> if she is cheating on you, she won't be so daft to put the picture on facebook; even if you don't notice, her friends and family might have asked questions..
> 
> i am sure it is one of those 'seems like a good idea' spur of moment. nothing to worry about....
> 
> ...


If it was her that put it up I can see your point, though it's much more likely that she was tagged in a photo uploaded by someone else.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

> im just full of built up anger atm mate. i say we take him somewhere and you can beat him up for kissing your mrs and i'll have ago as stress relief  .
> 
> .


You'll find yourself on the sex offenders register instead of the purse lifting, wall marking register!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Demolish her house and re-build a sexual health clinic in it's place before she gets home, then check all 3 of you into it as she's probably riddled with all kinds of DNA.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

When she gets home with her new boyfriend buck him and see if she gets jealous


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

I build a good patio mate


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Hate to break it to you mate, ask any club reps and they will tell you that bi-sexuals are very promiscuous in their nature. It's just they way they seem to be.

99.9% sure here he's been getting his dick wet. She's obviously going to use this guys semi-faggotry as an excuse here for being a little cheat. Regardless of orientation, they are still male remeber.

I don't know why you need to think twice. Do you own your own house? If you do, I would just pack all her stuff in bin liners and throw it all out. Serious.

Or if you want to make sure the rest of her fun-filled little holiday is a **** one - get a relative of hers to pick up all the stuff you pack or you're going to throw it anyway. They should pass on the message. Don't pick up her calls or read her messages.

As others have said, the guy is not to blame here. It's not his fault your girl couldn't keep her tongue down her own throat and probably worse.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

I said:


> If it was her that put it up I can see your point' date=' though it's much more likely that she was tagged in a photo uploaded by someone else.[/quote']
> 
> Important point. If it was her uploading this pic, you might as well take the hint you're as good as dumped. If not she's just being a whore and trying to get away with it. Either way she clearly doesn't give a stuff about your feelings.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Sigma said:


> Hate to break it to you mate, ask any club reps and they will tell you that bi-sexuals are very promiscuous in their nature. It's just they way they seem to be.
> 
> 99.9% sure here he's been getting his dick wet. She's obviously going to use this guys semi-faggotry as an excuse here for being a little cheat. Regardless of orientation, they are still male remeber.
> 
> ...


This is like being back at school...You guys are amazing with all your crap...

Just wait till she comes home and find out what's going on....Bisexuals are known to be promiscuous.What bollocks you talk mate..

What do you think straight males are like then :lol:


----------



## MisterMuscle (Mar 24, 2014)

Depends. Where was she kissing him?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ditch her. Get a new burd

Go on POF. Sorted mate.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

gearchange said:


> This is like being back at school...You guys are amazing with all your crap...
> 
> Just wait till she comes home and find out what's going on....Bisexuals are known to be promiscuous.What bollocks you talk mate..
> 
> What do you think straight males are like then :lol:


Em, if you've ever been in a committed relationship you'll know when it's best to keep your tongue and lips and what not, to yourself, even if you really impulsively think otherwise.

Have you ever known any bisexuals that do commitment and sincerity? I haven't.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

cas said:


> My Mrs once thought it would be a good idea to snog her ***** mate, in front of me. Thinking that I would enjoy it. I went fvcking bonkers.


My bird asked me if i minded her kissing other women, i said of course i did.

No difference between that and kissing a fella in my eyes.

Some guys get a kick out of that, not me though.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Smitch said:


> My bird asked me if i minded her kissing other women, i said of course i did.
> 
> No difference between that and kissing a fella in my eyes.
> 
> Some guys get a kick out of that, not me though.


I think in your situation ,knowing she loved you and it meant nothing should have eased your pain a little.I don't think a kiss is the end of the world,its more why that is the issue.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Sigma said:


> Em, if you've ever been in a committed relationship you'll know when it's best to keep your tongue and lips and what not, to yourself, even if you really impulsively think otherwise.
> 
> Have you ever known any bisexuals that do commitment and sincerity? I haven't.


To be honest mate humans are humans,sexual orientation does not make them any more or less promiscuous.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

gearchange said:


> I think in your situation ,knowing she loved you and it meant nothing should have eased your pain a little.I don't think a kiss is the end of the world,its more why that is the issue.


She thought it would turn me on and i said it wouldn't so she said she wouldn't do it.

Previous boyfriends of hers liked it and the fact it turned them on turned her on, all a bit weird if you ask me but each to their own!

Just to clarify, she hasn't done it since we've been together, but it came up in conversation.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Another gay ukm thread


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Sigma said:


> Well you didn't answer my question. You wouldn't know much better unless you've worked in an environment where they were frequently present. I had for a short while, unfortunately. It's not fun when they try to grab your bum in a drunken stupor.
> 
> Straight on the other hand seemed to know when they're crossing the line since a lot were in relati
> 
> Bi-sexuals seem to be so indecisive that they can't really tie themselves down to one relationship. You need to be decisive if you decide to commit to a relationship. And as the OP has demonstrated, like to drag one halves, down with them


Ok sunshine ...

I was married for 18 years until my wife died from cancer and I was loyal and faithful in all that time,previously I was going out with a nice young man for 7 years.I have 6 children 2 have left home and 4 still live with me and my current partner..

Guess what..I am Bisexual...


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Dump her. Girls like that are manipulative ****s.

You wouldnt be posting here if a part of you didnt already know that. Save yourself the eventual heart ache, and get rid. Might hurt at first, buts it will hurt alot more in the future when it will happen. And it will.

We all die way too soon, enjoy life whilst you can, dont take peoples guff

EDIT: And when you dump her, just be calm and cool, "its over love, Im not having that ****, see you later". You'll be a boss and she'll regret it immediately, despite her on the outside trying to make you think you're the idiot. Dismiss this just as calmly and say you're "done, nothing more to talk about".

Might make her think twice in the future. Meaning youve helped the next poor sod who goes out with her as well as saved your sanity. WIN WIN


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Ok sunshine ...
> 
> I was married for 18 years until my wife died from cancer and I was loyal and faithful in all that time,previously I was going out with a nice young man for 7 years.I have 6 children 2 have left home and 4 still live with me and my current partner..
> 
> Guess what..I am Bisexual...


Ok I deleted that post, since it wasn't as articulate as I meant it to be..... just talking from my personal experiences that I felt *related to the OP* since it's likely she's going to use his orientation to justify her "having a laugh" or whatever excuse she will present. And I predict it will be a much bolder excuse than if he happened to be straight.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Sigma said:


> Ok I deleted that post, since it wasn't as articulate as I meant it to be..... just talking from my personal experiences that I felt *related to the OP* since it's likely she's going to use his orientation to justify her "having a laugh" or whatever excuse she will present. And I predict it will be a much bolder excuse than if he happened to be straight.


I am glad you have reworded things to make complete sense


----------



## Robbie_G (Mar 10, 2014)

If he was fully Gay and not bi then thats a diff story when he is Bi he obviously enjoys women too so to me i would be asking questions.

But if my wife snogged another girl in front of me i would not blink an eye lol Thats not gay thats just entertainment. lol


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Op fell for the 'going away with bisexual friend trick'. I'll bet he's about as bi as Elton John is straight!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Smitch said:


> My bird asked me if i minded her kissing other women, i said of course i did.
> 
> No difference between that and kissing a fella in my eyes.
> 
> Some guys get a kick out of that, not me though.


Me neither mate, it p1ssed me right off lol


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

This obviously isn't the first time it's happened mate, and I can't see it being the last. Just ask yourself if your okay with other people kissing your missus, if not, get rid.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I would not allow my mrs to go on a p!ssup girly holiday alone, I believe you give up the right to act single once you commit to a relationship. It doesn't have anything to do with trust, just mutual respect for the commitment you've both made to each other.

As for your mrs not giving two fcuks about snogging another man on camera, what do you suppose she is getting upto off camera when drunk and back at the hotel??? If for some reason you have sex with this girl again then you need to be weary about STI's, she could be crawling by now for all you know.

Personally, I'd change the locks and have all her sh!t waiting for her in bin liners outside your front door.

Saying that, an ex did that to my clothes once. I told her it was a silly thing to do as she's only gone and made more ironing for herself...


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Trust destroyed in the worst possible way.

Move on.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Another lad hell no, another girl, maybe :laugh:


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Dump that girl. Plastering it on Facebook, at least have some respect for you and not let it get on Facebook.. I hate Facebook!


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

Hmm, I have to say I wouldn't stand for it with a guy but as said how strange I wouldn't mind if it was with a chick.. More ****ed I didn't get a invite to it ha.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Men forget just how sly woman are. They cheat, post a pic of them thinking the guy will presume its innocent as why would she incriminate herself with a picture of it.


I agree ..sly and crafty little mare she is!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Harry Axe Wound said:


> Dump her. Girls like that are manipulative ****s.
> 
> You wouldnt be posting here if a part of you didnt already know that. Save yourself the eventual heart ache, and get rid. Might hurt at first, buts it will hurt alot more in the future when it will happen. And it will.
> 
> ...


U sound like u been hurt in he past,..u were reliving it there I think lol


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> U sound like u been hurt in he past,..u were reliving it there I think lol


Lol who hasn't?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

you cant tell the whole story from a pic. could be a drunken peck on the lips thats been caught in a split second shot

you kiss ur mates when your pis$ed up


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Been in this EXACT situation. However one pic was of her feeling a guys d1ck. Get rid seriously. The trust never come back.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Been in this EXACT situation. However one pic was of her feeling a guys d1ck. Get rid seriously. The trust never come back.


I said sorry mate :lol:


----------



## Chris_Mcfc (Jan 14, 2012)

Depends what you've been through in the past but that's taking the p*** i wouldn't stand for that...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> I said sorry mate :lol:


I know mate but it just wasn't good enough. You really hurt my feelings when you kissed @Chelsea behind my back. I thought what we has was special.....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I know mate but it just wasn't good enough. You really hurt my feelings when you kissed @Chelsea behind my back. I thought what we has was special.....


I couldn't resist his charm and charisma, plus his bald fanny


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> I couldn't resist his charm and charisma, plus his bald fanny


Hahaha. Admit it, it was his little girly legs that got you wasn't it and his big t1ts.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

I lold, soz mate


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

murder him


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahaha. Admit it, it was his little girly legs that got you wasn't it and his big t1ts.


With those pins he can have anyone :wub:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> With those pins he can have anyone :wub:


Yeah he loves his skinny jeans doesn't he. Needs tk chill out on the mt2 though. A bit overkill?










People are gonna start just calling him Ronnie instead of white Ronnie.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Drop her like she's hot!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

OP we need more info

Is the guy in question an old flame of yours?

How is she away on a sausage fest anyway?

Has this happened before?


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Bang another bird in as many locations in her house as possible , loads of selfies which clearly show it's you in her house .

First night she's back act normal say nothing fock her then leave in the morning with a stack of photos on the kitchen table , remember to say "love you" before you leave , job done.


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

****ing sh1t situation to be in. I'd wait till she comes back to talk about it, arguing over messages/ phone calls is pretty unproductive. Does she know you saw it? Just casually bring it up face to face and see what she has to say. To be honest though it doesn't look good that she was tagged in the photo and then it got taken down.. there is always the chance it seemed to be something it wasn't (i.e. it was a peck on the lips that was taken at a precise moment it looked like an intimate kiss) however this obviously isnt acceptable but in my books I'm not sure it would warrant the boot.

Honestly depends on how you feel about her, if you've been together a while and theres been no other blips before then maybe she's just an idiot and will learn from it. If shes a new girlfriend then probably best to get out before either of you are more emotionally involved.

I've actually gone through something relatively similar recently where i found out about xmas time my girlfriend of over a year had kissed a few guys on nights out through out the last 6 months. My knee jerk reaction was to dump her but we've since decided to attempt to work though it. I still haven't told her i love her since and am playing it very carefully to see how it pans out. Its not a great situation to be in but for me it felt it was worth it because of how i felt/feel about her. Have good days and bad days but on the whole it is getting better, lots of paranoia and the occasional argument, definitely don't trust her but alas I'm soldiering on just to see what happens. Feel like i need to play this one out as I've never been in this situation before so at the very least if the trust doesn't come back / she steps out of line again she will get sacked off instantly. Everyone can give you advice and how they would smash up the lad and burn her clothes or whatever but in reality I'm sure you already know what you are going to do and its unlikely anyone will change your mind.

If you do decide to give her the boot then don't do anything stupid that would mean you lose the high road, doing petty things makes you a petty person and don't we all just want to be superior?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Phil D said:


> ****ing sh1t situation to be in. I'd wait till she comes back to talk about it, arguing over messages/ phone calls is pretty unproductive. Does she know you saw it? Just casually bring it up face to face and see what she has to say. To be honest though it doesn't look good that she was tagged in the photo and then it got taken down.. there is always the chance it seemed to be something it wasn't (i.e. it was a peck on the lips that was taken at a precise moment it looked like an intimate kiss) however this obviously isnt acceptable but in my books I'm not sure it would warrant the boot.
> 
> Honestly depends on how you feel about her, if you've been together a while and theres been no other blips before then maybe she's just an idiot and will learn from it. If shes a new girlfriend then probably best to get out before either of you are more emotionally involved.
> 
> ...


Great read, was that jk rowling


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Heavyassweights said:


> Great read, was that jk rowling


Yeah Hermione is an absolute slag behind Rons back!


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

Have you ever had issues with like this before? Have you had issues relating to him. Wouldn't start anything why she's away as you ll be left with no answers and prob just feel worse. Wait till she's back. Get the pick up and people can say if they think it's bad.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

If your girlfriend is kissing other men, f.uck her off. Why would anyone accept that? Low standards, and lack of self-respect.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

She got a sister?


----------



## will69176 (Jul 16, 2012)

Your letting yourself down if you can accept that type of behaviour!

Also Facebook to me seems like the Jeremy Kyle show of the internet!


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

See this is why relationships don't work me, I can barely put up with my own **** let alone someone else doing ****


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

if hes only bi surely he wouldnt turn down giving her one in the sack so you never know


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Has it crossed your mind the guy might have set it up to get to you ?

Do you and him get on ? It could be him targeting you through her ?!

I would wait and see what happens when they get back


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> He's probably on holiday with her atm, banging the sh!t out of her dirt track.
> 
> Hard luck OP.


great words of advise. Pmsl wouldn't want to be the op right now :/ harsh but potentially true


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Without seeing the photo or knowing what kind of girl she is it's impossible to say what I would do! Obviously you know though OP! You say intimate, so what? Mouth open? tongue? Obviously your relationship with this lad would go a long way here?

I had my ex's group of lad mates stir **** up that she kissed one of them whilst I was working away, after a bit of discussion and going over it in my head that I didnt like them, they were all bell ends, there was no evidence except wall post insinuating it happened, she was a nice girl who had never stepped out of line in two years. From all that I chose to ignore it and we carried on until we eventually broke up for different reasons!


----------



## PosterBoy (Mar 11, 2011)

The only thing to do is for you to kiss him and get a picture taken for your girlfriend to see when they get back, and see how she likes it


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Hard luck bro. Some people just aren't ready for a committed relationship. Try to not take it personally, she may regret it but make sure she lives with the decision she made. No second chances IMO, let em get away with it once and they'll take the p1ss.

You'll find someone else, someone who's right for you at the time-- it may not last forever, but it will be great while it lasts.

Give us an update when she's returned home.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> I know mate but it just wasn't good enough. You really hurt my feelings when you kissed @Chelsea behind my back. I thought what we has was special.....


To be fair I think the whole world would notice if he kissed me behind your tiny back.....that thing could barely shadow a lamppost :lol:



R0BLET said:


> I couldn't resist his charm and charisma, plus his bald fanny


Im not sure ive found anyone that can :lol:

That was actually my back pu$sy @Keeks waxed it for me.........weirdly she did it by applying hair removal cream to a strap on and.....well.... im sure you can imagine what happened next :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> To be fair I think the whole world would notice if he kissed me behind your tiny back.....that thing could barely shadow a lamppost :lol:
> 
> Im not sure ive found anyone that can :lol:
> 
> That was actually my back pu$sy @Keeks waxed it for me.........weirdly she did it by applying hair removal cream to a strap on and.....well.... im sure you can imagine what happened next :lol:


 :lol: I was going for the whole pleasure/pain thing, worked a treat right?! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :lol: I was going for the whole pleasure/pain thing, worked a treat right?! :thumb:


Yea it was great.....although the tiny handprints on my ar$e that you left from spanking me at the same time kinda looks like ive paid a hairless, 3ft Latino boy to do it :lol:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

u asked your mrs yet mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah he loves his skinny jeans doesn't he. Needs tk chill out on the mt2 though. A bit overkill?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: you ****s that actually made me laugh at work! I'd rep you but im not allowed, might spread some over Keeks' face........reps that is :whistling:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Yea it was great.....although the tiny handprints on my ar$e that you left from spanking me at the same time kinda looks like ive paid a hairless, 3ft Latino boy to do it :lol:


Whats wrong with hairless?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Whats wrong with hairless?


Wouldn't you be more concerned that its a boy? :lol: pervert :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Yea it was great.....although the tiny handprints on my ar$e that you left from spanking me at the same time kinda looks like ive paid a hairless, 3ft Latino boy to do it :lol:


 :lol: Cheeky! Tbf, I was just chuffed that I could reach your a$$ to leave the hand prints! :thumb:



Chelsea said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: you ****s that actually made me laugh at work! I'd rep you but im not allowed, might spread some over Keeks' face........reps that is :whistling:


 mg: Be careful! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :lol: Cheeky! Tbf, I was just chuffed that I could reach your a$$ to leave the hand prints! :thumb:
> 
> mg: Be careful! :lol:


Go Go Gadget arms! That's all I heard behind me.

Careful? Oh yea...suppose it could go in your eye, my bad


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

If hes bisexual then he would still go for her! If i was you id-

Wait until shes home and ask what it was about and if she goes off on one or acts suspicious then you know some things not right. If something doesnt seem right then go round his house and knock the sh!t out of him because its out of order, especially putting on facebook because it doesnt make you look very good! Hope this helps


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Go Go Gadget arms! That's all I heard behind me.
> 
> Careful? Oh yea...suppose it could go in your eye, my bad


Oi, I've still got normal size arms!

Exactly, I reckon that'd sting quite a bit! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Oi, I've still got normal size arms!
> 
> Exactly, I reckon that'd sting quite a bit! :lol:


Goggles :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Oi, I've still got normal size arms!
> 
> Exactly, I reckon that'd sting quite a bit! :lol:


Nah mine is so pure it would feel like cold, fresh tropical water gently lulling over your retina :lol:



R0BLET said:


> Goggles :lol:


Keeks would prob need childrens ones.......that could get weird :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Keeks would prob need childrens ones.......that could get weird :lol:


Nappies for her too, for when she sees that banjo she'll shít herself :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Goggles :lol:


 :lol: Goggles, a strap on and go go gadget arms, Chelsea's in for a treat! :lol:



Chelsea said:


> Nah mine is so pure it would feel like cold, fresh tropical water gently lulling over your retina :lol:
> 
> Keeks would prob need childrens ones.......that could get weird :lol:


 :lol: I doubt that!!

Yes because adult goggles wouldn't be weird at all! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Nappies for her too, for when she sees that banjo she'll shít herself :lol:


Dat double banjo of double giving joy 



Keeks said:


> :lol: Goggles, a strap on and go go gadget arms, Chelsea's in for a treat! :lol:
> 
> :lol: I doubt that!!
> 
> Yes because adult goggles wouldn't be weird at all! :lol:


 :lol: omg I didn't even think of that hahahahaha, I actually lol'd at work whilst simultaneously getting a semi :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Dat double banjo of double giving joy
> 
> :lol: omg I didn't even think of that hahahahaha, I actually lol'd at work whilst simultaneously getting a semi :lol:


You tool! :lol: Anyway, can I come and sit on your knee whilst modelling goggles?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> You tool! :lol: Anyway, can I come and sit on your knee whilst modelling goggles?


If knee = penis and goggles = my sperm in and around your mouth then......YES!!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> If knee = penis and goggles = my sperm in and around your mouth then......YES!!!


Now I've just lol'ed at work, and got very excited!


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

When she back? Spoken to her yet?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Sh1t under her pillow and in her shoes and leave.

Have a kebab a few hours before so its runny! Hahahahaha


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

maximuscle1 said:


> Photo was posted this morning on Facebook with my girlfriend wrapped in her bi sexual friends arm kissing looking like a pretty intermittent kiss on holiday.
> 
> I am currently debating the best way to rip his head of but was wanting some advice before I flip out at her as she's currently on holiday in turkey. Am I over reacting as the guy is bysexual and a friend of hers.
> 
> ...


call her, give her chance to explain, no answer or not good enough. Let the water leak upstairs and ruin the house


----------



## dazzaturbomad (Feb 1, 2014)

wait till shes back,act like nothings happened,invite him over for dinner or what ever and bring subject up in front of both of them in same room,dependent on answers deal with it at time as you see fit!!!!!!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Dump her, beat the crap out of him and learn from this, never ever send you gf in holiday with another man


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hide dead fish in various parts of her house. Let the games begin


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

I would suggest given how suspicious you now are, that this relationship is finished. You should act accordingly.


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

1) Sexuality odes matter

2) Don't blame him blame her

3) Without seeing the picture we can't judge


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

I hate when guys start threads like this then you never hear another word about it, or what happened next or anything


----------



## TLWFAP (Sep 20, 2013)

Take her on a holiday to Cambodia, kill her, and throw her in a swamp and nobody will ever find her corpse. Pretend you were hitch-hiking and someone picked you up and stopped so you could **** and he quickly zoomed off. If the police do try to pretend it's you, our government will come and pick you up because they're obviously very corrupt.


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Has OP replied yet or any kind of update from him?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Scott9585 said:


> Has OP replied yet or any kind of update from him?


Aye, he is now out and proud and on the hunt for man meat


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

@maximuscle1

What happened ??


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

RACK said:


> Pop a pick up of you kissing another girl and watch what happens


This... In her house, and have the girl wear one of your Mrs T shirts :lol:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Girls going on holiday with any guy who isn't a raging gay who's scared of boobs is very very stupid idea


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Pop a pic up of yourself kissing the guy also, that way it is 1 all.

wait...wut


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

I reckon he has fallen for some excuse and is staying with her. He is not updating because he knows we'll all say he has been taken for a mug, so easier to say nothing and bury his head in the sand IMO.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Fling her


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

36-26 said:


> I reckon he has fallen for some excuse and is staying with her. He is not updating because he knows we'll all say he has been taken for a mug, so easier to say nothing and bury his head in the sand IMO.


That's harsh !!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

36-26 said:


> I reckon he has fallen for some excuse and is staying with her. He is not updating because he knows we'll all say he has been taken for a mug, so easier to say nothing and bury his head in the sand IMO.


As we speak, OP is probably giving her a foot massage whilst begging forgiveness for ever doubting that they fell on to each other and that she caught the chlamydia from using a night club toilet.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

OP. What's the news? Did you pot brown then kick her out or what?


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Old n fat said:


> That's harsh !!


Harsh but probably true


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

OP's nob probably doesnt touch the sides from all the sausage she's been getting on her holidayy (filthy week away)


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I'd be on a flight to Turkey already with a vein popping out of my head, so you're doing better than me. Where are they in Turkey? If it's Marmaris I have friends there, wire me some money I'll see if they can take him out on a boat trip and leave him in a cave.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Tasty said:


> I'd be on a flight to Turkey already with a vein popping out of my head, so you're doing better than me. Where are they in Turkey? If it's Marmaris I have friends there, wire me some money I'll see if they can take him out on a boat trip and leave him in a cave.


!

lmao!

im goin turkey next week I cud get her take her down for ukm!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Loveleelady said:


> !
> 
> lmao!
> 
> im goin turkey next week I cud get her take her down for ukm!


Do it!

I try to be calm and collected, but this story has even wound me up! It's the not-knowing that makes it worse!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Tasty said:


> Do it!
> 
> I try to be calm and collected, but this story has even wound me up! It's the not-knowing that makes it worse!


ummm u need ta take time out lad lol


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Loveleelady said:


> ummm u need ta take time out lad lol


I've been having dreams that my mrs is cheating on me and laughing about it every night for a week, probably why I'm tense. Google says it's because I'm nervous about exams (I have some next week) and I have a fear of abandonment (don't we all).


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Tasty said:


> I've been having dreams that my mrs is cheating on me and laughing about it every night for a week, probably why I'm tense. Google says it's because I'm nervous about exams (I have some next week) and I have a fear of abandonment (don't we all).


omg that's deep the mind is wierd


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Tasty said:


> I've been having dreams that my mrs is cheating on me and laughing about it every night for a week, probably why I'm tense. Google says it's because I'm nervous about exams (I have some next week) and I have a fear of abandonment (don't we all).


Or it's just your subconscious telling you that your mrs is indeed upto no good.....


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Archaic said:


> Or it's just your subconscious telling you that your mrs is indeed upto no good.....


Very rarely are dreams that direct. She's probably in Turkey getting the pile-driver from the OPs bird's mate.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Tasty said:


> Very rarely are dreams that direct. She's probably in Turkey getting the pile-driver from the OPs bird's mate.


That girl has had her turkey stuffed for sure!! No word back from the OP though..

That's the best move when make an awkward embarrassing thread, just deny it to yourself that it ever happened and do not log back in for at least a month...


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Just make sure to derail any thread he turns up on by asking him about it..


----------

